# 2012 May fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the fifth of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. It's starting to get cold, but for some species May is the month when the fishing really heats up. But it's not just the fishing that's starting to heat up - the contenders for the 2012 title are starting to emerge from the pack and streak ahead, with their long straggly chest hair and oversized scrota bouncing along behind.

To current top 10 is as follows:

*POSITION Angler Score*
1 Float 427
2 Solatree 408
3 Bertros 381
4 cheaterparts 380
5 killer 361
6 Drewboy 336
7 Grinner 325
8 PaulB 309
9 Billpatt 308
10 Kanganoe 292

The May comp will run from *THIS SATURDAY May 5th until Sunday May 13th*

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Date 5/5 
Location kangaroo island SA
Caught by kanganoe on 8 lb braid and cockles
Species 4 King george whiting over 40 cm and a couple of big squid


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Name of Angler: Junglebeard
Date Caught: 9/5/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld, fishing creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 52cm flattie
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"we're gonna need a bigger ruler"


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name of Angler: Daveyak
Date Caught: Fri 11/5/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: WA: Two Peoples Bay near Albany on the south coast.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Skipjack or Stripey Tuna, 45cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Sienna 4000 reel, 6kg mono line, 5'6" & 6 - 8 kg rod trolling a Smilin' Jack's 10cm minnow lure.
Conditions (optional): Sensational
Other Comments (optional): Trip Report http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54872


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 12/5/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Redfin 42 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Hardbody lure


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of angler: Killer 
Date caught : 13/05/2012 
State & location caught : Qld Ningi creek 
Type & size of fish : Cod 27cm 
Tackle/Line/ Lure: 7ft Berkley dropshot, 2-4 kg rod , 6lb line , Daiwa vibe.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of angler: Killer 
Date caught : 8/5/2012 
State/ location caught: QLD Elimbah Creek 
Type/ size of fish : Yellow fin Whiting 23.5 cm 
Tackle/ line/ lure : 2-4kg Berkley drop shot, 6lb line, Diawa Vibe


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 5/5/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: St Leonards PPB Vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: king George Whiting 36 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: bait fished on prawn
Conditions : out a bit wider from shore bumpy ,windy and light rain ( less than perfect for yakking )
Other Comments : I some how lost my pics while down loading them on the computor
however it was measured on a Vyak comp day if its any help
the link is below for the results - I won the comp by the way

http://www.vyak.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 4&start=20


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

grinner

whiting , best prob 28.
caught today sunday mothers day for me mum
cuaght on yabbies and a couple on lure

fished with a jet ski comrade who got a nice mud crab which i had to cut off for him




























thought i'd put this in here, very bad, 2 guys from noble park (where ever that is)with 81 snapper under 28 cm.hope they lose their boat


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

grinner said:


> thought i'd put this in here, very bad, 2 guys from noble park (where ever that is)with 81 snapper under 28 cm.hope they lose their boat


yes its the second boat caught in the same boat ramp at Mordialloc ( south east side of port phillip bay )in a week with way over there bag limits

these two clowns 1 from Reservoir and the other Noble Park ,1 without a fishing licence had the 81 snapper - 65 were under size

I hope these guys loose a lot more than there boat


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Just a little bump for the monthly comp, comp period is now over but I'll give folks a week to get their entries in.



cheaterparts said:


> Other Comments : I some how lost my pics while down loading them on the computor
> however it was measured on a Vyak comp day if its any help
> the link is below for the results - I won the comp by the way
> 
> http://www.vyak.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 4&start=20


I can't get anything from that link Cheater (it says I have to be a member)


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

cheaterparts said:


> Other Comments : I some how lost my pics while down loading them on the computor
> however it was measured on a Vyak comp day if its any help
> the link is below for the results - I won the comp by the way
> 
> http://www.vyak.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 4&start=20





Squidder said:


> I can't get anything from that link Cheater (it says I have to be a member)


I forgot the Mods changed it a while ago that you have to be a member to read trips and reports
below is the quote with the results but I'll leave it up to you - I shouldn't have stuffed up down loading the pics and loosing them off the camera in one go



Bretty said:


> First up a HUGE THANKS to Jim (baylon) for helping me cook the BBQ i think there was a whole cow :lol: :thumbsup: and another HUGE THANKS to Warren (Wokka1) for a huge bag of lures for everyone :clap: :thumbsup: and a HUGE THANKS to Shayne for a Vyak brag mat :clap: :thumbsup:
> I had 29 signed waivers when i got home with maybe a few that diden't sign in it was a great turn out on an average day thanks to everone that came along Ohh A MASSIVE THANKS AGIAN TO ALL THE SPONSORS without them we would have nothing :clap: :clap: :clap: :up:
> 
> As the first run of yakers came off the water because of the rain with no fish i was getting a little worried :shifty: but all was good in the end with a few spices caught here are the East meets West comp results
> ...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That's fine for your entry Cheater.

Last call for entries dudes, scoring up tomorrow night.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 6th May 2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Glenelg
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Bream 25cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Berkley Drop shot 2 - 45kg rod, Shimano symetre 1500, squidgie bloodworm
Other Comments: A least its a fish !


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Name of Angler: Billpatt
Date Caught: 6.5.12
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Clevland Pt
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 48cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb line 4" Pink Grub
Conditions (optional): Any day on the water is good.
Other Comments (optional): Only fish for the day so very lucky.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

May comp has been tallied, Float's massive redfin topped the scores this month, which has extended his lead at the top of the table. Can he be caught before year's end? The chasing pack, led by Bertros, Solatree and Cheaterparts say an emphatic "YES!"

Scores for May were as follows:

Float	140
Bertros	105
Kanganoe	100
Cheaterparts	100
Billpatt	96
Junglefisher	85
Grinner	76
Solatree	74
Killer	62
Daveyak	48

And cumulative scores for the year to date:

*Rank	Username	Score*
1	Float 567
2	Bertros	486
3	Solatree	482
4	cheaterparts 480
5	killer 423
6	Billpatt 404
7	Grinner 401
8	Kanganoe 392
9	Junglefisher 340
10	Drewboy	336
11	PaulB 309
12	Daveyak 216
13	Nad97 207
14	Kingdan 191
15	Samboman 172
16	Nezevic 167
17	Polylureosis 166
18	Keza	140
19	patwah 136
19	MrX 136
21	Southerly 132
22	Paulthetaffy 127
23	Grant Ashwell 120
24	Ronston 106
25	Actionsurf 100
26	AJD	94
27	Yakatak 89
28	Granpop 88
29	aleg75	87
29	Bruus 87
31	4weightfanatic 83
32	gcfisho 64
33	cjbfisher 40
33	Physhopath 40

This month's random winner of a prize from AKFF's bulging sack is........Float! Congrats, please send me a PM and we'll organise something shiny for you.

*A reminder that the June comp starts tomorrow, and runs from the 2nd until the 11th of June - note that the comp period includes the Queens birthday public holiday on Monday the 11th*


----------

